# Am I The Only Goat Like this Around??



## 1fstgto559 (Aug 5, 2010)

I recently got My car backed into and i decided to do what ive always wanted to do to a GTo even before I owned one I was just a little worried I wouldnt like the outcome but after searching trough frankly every picture here on the gallery and a bunch of other sites i could never find a Goat with the back bumper painted to match and the front billet and the honeycomb painted to match as well here are the results I LOVE IT!!! iver never ever seen another Goat with anything close to mine and every Goat owner in town always honk and give me a thumbs up so i wanna know if anyone has ever seen these parts painted and tell me what you guys think of mine?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks good on silver. Doubt all colors could pull it off though.


----------



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it looks good

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide App


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

My rear facia was scratched from the previous owner, I match the paint and it turned out pretty well. I left the honeycomb black.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I was planing on painting my rear valance as well. Here is a picture of one painted with a rattle can matched to the paint code. Its amazing how far a rattle can can go by doing it properly.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

what color is yours? I'm Yellow, and i'm thining of painting front and rear black, instead of the greyish.


----------



## 1fstgto559 (Aug 5, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> I was planing on painting my rear valance as well. Here is a picture of one painted with a rattle can matched to the paint code. Its amazing how far a rattle can can go by doing it properly.


This was done with a spray can? no way it looks like factory matched?


----------



## 1fstgto559 (Aug 5, 2010)

motoristx said:


> what color is yours? I'm Yellow, and i'm thining of painting front and rear black, instead of the greyish.


My car? its silver?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

1fstgto559 said:


> This was done with a spray can? no way it looks like factory matched?


Spoke to the guy who did it on the other forum. He said he sanded and primed and painted. Then cleared it. He got the paint from paintscratch.com I believe that matched the color code. He also used Bulldog Adhesion Promoter as well. If you take your time and do it right, you can easily make it look this good. Just takes patience.

Paintscratch.com has all the colors for our cars. You put in the year and the car and it shows all the colors. It comes in a aerosol can. It's a touch up paint website. But your gonna need Adhesion Promoter or the paint won't stick well to the plastic.


----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

looks real good especially with the halo projector lights


----------



## Mavrick (May 1, 2010)

My silver goat is just like that, except I left the honeycomb above the bumper. I did it around three years ago. You are not alone.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

i think this would look sick if you dig a black goat with red grill or the other way around!


----------



## eric00jga (Jun 16, 2011)

very nice, keepin it clean


----------

